# 2019 AFX 24 Hour Champions Race Set



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I managed to get the new Speed Inc website up and running this evening. Here's the very first article posted, covering the new AFX 24 Hour Champions race set. You can read it here:
https://speedincslotcars.com/?page_id=119
Right now this is the only thing on the site, but I will be adding new material and slowly moving the old content over, so hang in there with me. I appreciate all the readers from the old site and hope you can join me in the new location!

-Paul Shoemaker


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice job on the new site Paul!

Great job on the photos too!


One suggestion is to slow the crawl at the top down a bit or make it one line of text. It as hard to refind the 2nd line of text in each section while trying to read with it moving so fast. 

:cheers2:


----------



## T-jet (May 3, 2016)

Thanks Paul. I followed your old site, looking forward to following this one too


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

The coding doesn't let me slow it down any further, but if you hover the cursor over the banner, it will pause at each new section.

Thanks for the feedback, it helps build a better site.
-Paul


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I see that now, I wasnt waiting long enough for it stop. :thumbsup:


----------

